#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Υποχρεωτική εγγραφή στο ΤΕΕ

## Xάρης

Με τον N.4111/13 καταργείται από 01.01.2015 η υποχρεωτική εγγραφή στα επαγγελματικά επιμελητήρια, άρα και στο ΤΕΕ.

Τελικά όμως φαίνεται ότι οι συντεχνίες των επιμελητηρίων τα κατάφεραν... κατά το ήμισυ. 
Σύμφωνα με σημερινό πρωτοσέλιδο δημοσίευμα της "Καθημερινή" το Υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης ετοιμάζει νομοσχέδιο για την υποχρεωτική εγγραφή στα επιμελητήρια αλλά την *προαιρετική συνδρομή!* 

Αποδεικνύεται ότι δεν υπάρχει μέλλον σ' αυτή τη χώρα και ότι το πρόβλημα είναι δευτερευόντως οικονομικό.

----------

